# Declaration form - paying for visa sponsorship



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

We are applying for PR from a 457 application has been in since Jan 2016 just received email to fill in declaration form -paying for visa sponsorship the options are confusing has anyone filled this form out yet my company are paying for the PR I'm assuming we tick option 2. Any help would be good as we have to attached the form in 7 days thanks in advance


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I don't recall the wording of the declaration, but it's basically asking if you (the employee) have paid your employer to sponsor you for a visa. So you choose the options that confirms you have not.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Bizbomb said:


> We are applying for PR from a 457 application has been in since Jan 2016 just received email to fill in declaration form -paying for visa sponsorship the options are confusing has anyone filled this form out yet my company are paying for the PR I'm assuming we tick option 2. Any help would be good as we have to attached the form in 7 days thanks in advance


For the nomination, employers need to submit the certification form

For the visa application, applicants need to submit the declaration form



http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginA...rm-visa-applicant.pdf#search=declaration form

You need to tick the second option "I declare that I have not engaged in conduct in relation to this application that constitutes a contravention of subsection 245AS(1) of the Migration Act 1958. "

then tick "Yes" if you have secondary applicants or "Not Applicable" if you're the sole applicant, fill the information, sign, scan, and attach to the application or email to the PSE team


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------

